# Ever heard the term "Big as a House"?



## Firefall (Mar 18, 2010)

Poor Misty isn't due till April 15th..............bag isn't quite there yet but she is low with sunken sides........keeping an eye on her........she is 307 days today and always foals very near her due date. I feel bad for her.........she's a trooper. By the way she is 38" so that gives you an idea how big her belly is.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 18, 2010)

HOLY COW!

For being 38" tall she is HUGE!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 18, 2010)

:shocked


----------



## Reble (Mar 18, 2010)

Misty sure is as *Big as a House *


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow! I'd say she fits the term perfectly.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww...poor girl! She looks like she needs a sling to help carry that baby!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 18, 2010)

Unreal!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 18, 2010)

That poor baby. Maybe you could get a skate board and strap it under her belly to make it easier to move all that tummy.


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 18, 2010)

She sure is BIG!!!!


----------



## minie812 (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy Cow



really no pun intended, really...


----------



## drk (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW I'll bet she'll be happy when that baby is out



:shocked


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 19, 2010)

We had Dairy Cattle that weren't that huge! That foal is going to come out growed up and ready for the show ring.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2010)

Good Lord!











Is she bred to a Belgian???


----------



## drk (Mar 19, 2010)

Sure is good she has hair... Can't imagine the serious STRETCH MARKS this pregnancy has caused...LOL

No bikini for her this summer


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (Mar 19, 2010)

My mare Jules can empathize with your mare too! Sorry the quality kinda stinks...i took it with my palm pre... She is gonna pop!


----------



## Firefall (Mar 19, 2010)

The sire to this foal is 37". She had a colt from the same breeding last year maybe its another colt with long legs? LOL

Hill Haven she looks quite big too...how much longer does she have?


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (Mar 19, 2010)

She is at 325 days..She went ~ 340 last year...so a lil' bit unless she goes before then.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow! She's gianormous!



Poor girl! I bet she'll be glad to have that baby!


----------

